# Few more Bordeaux pics..



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Just a few more of Dave that I snapped of him this afternoon out in the garden with our other dog.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures:001_wub:


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Lovely pics - they really made me smile


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

the forth pic is just fantastic...made me smile...


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks all he is a right character...


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

lovely lovely Dog What on earth was he doing in the 4th pic that expression is amazing


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

he had a bit of biscuit stuck in his gums lol...


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

some nice pics there hunn:thumbsup:


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

great pics both great dogs


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou both..they wouldnt stay still at all today so gave up in the end lol


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Amazing shots and beautiful dogs! What camera do you use, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Catz1 said:


> Amazing shots and beautiful dogs! What camera do you use, if you dont mind me asking


Many thanks,I use a nikon d5000.


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

This makes me chuckle lmfao:w00t:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is sooooo gorgeous, lovely pics,
michelle x


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. What a poser !!! Both dogs are stunning:thumbup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou both


----------

